

Great interview with George Lucas - kcy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl2zoEEOUCg
This Charlie Rose &#60;a href=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl2zoEEOUCg&#62;interview&#60;/a&#62; of George Lucas has some really interesting parts about how art is technology.  That is, technology is simply a way to realize a vision - an artistic vision in George Lucas' case.  I think the particularly interesting stuff is around 23:30 and 27:00.  Lots of parallels with Hackers and Painters.
======
kcy
This Charlie Rose of George Lucas has some really interesting parts about how
art is technology. That is, technology as a way to realize a vision - an
artistic vision in George Lucas' case. I think the particularly interesting
stuff is around 23:30 and 27:00. Reminded me of Hackers and Painters.

~~~
pasbesoin
I didn't watch the video (yet), but your comment makes me think of my
experience with artists with whom I've been impressed: A lot of them are
really good technicians in the technical areas pertaining to their art.

Somehow, when I grew up the overall message I received regarding art seemed to
want to separate the "creative" from the technique. It just isn't so. It takes
a lot of technique to reliably record the creative.

